
CyanogenMod Needs Your Help - carusen
http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-needs-your-help
======
moreati
The target has been reached. Two noteworthy comments from the post, in the
order I saw them.

"I'm the MD of Bytemark Hosting in the UK, and noticed that you'd asked for
donations for a CyanogenMod build farm. We have a few machines that would meet
your requirements (or can easily upgrade a couple) and increasing numbers of
our staff think it is a very cool project. [...] Please email me -
matthew(at)bytemark.co.uk - and let us know what your ideal systems would be."
\-- [http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-needs-your-
help#...](http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-needs-your-
help#comment-442742735)

"Thank you all! The goal has been reached after 8 hours!!! You guys rock!
[...] For those of you who volunteered hardware/servers, should the donation
drive prove to be insufficient, we ask that you post your email or other
contact info in the comments." \--
[http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-needs-your-
help#...](http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/cyanogenmod-needs-your-
help#comment-442909002)

------
ivanbernat
I have a special kind of hate for (custom skinned BS company versions of)
Android, and back when my Galaxy S crashed and burned, CM was here to bring it
back from the dead. While I don't own an Android at the moment, I'll
definitely donate.

~~~
bandarman
Thank heaven for community supported firmware - Amen.

------
DanBC
> _If you’d like to contribute, please use the PayPal donation link at the
> bottom of the page_

Hope PayPal doesn't freeze their account. There've been several stories on HN
about people doing a donation fund-raise and suddenly getting frozen accounts.

~~~
jrockway
I've read in the newspaper that a number of people are murdered in New York
City every year. But just because you read about high profile cases in the
news doesn't mean _you're_ likely to be murdered.

------
bandarman
_Definitely_ avoid charging for CM - that will put a total damper on community
enthusiasm. The better approach would be to rationalize builds - we don't have
to have nightly builds. IMHO even weekly builds would be plenty.

~~~
bryanlarsen
Weekly builds would be fine if the nightlies never broke. But nightlies often
do break. So you end up using yesterdays or the day before. But going in back
in time with weeklies pushes you back much quicker.

~~~
rhizome
However, there may emerge a development process that obviates some of those
breakages.

------
jvandenbroeck
Put the paypal link in the post! I'm sure that will increase donations
significantly, not everybody wants to scroll down that long list of comments..

------
deyan
Thanks for the link. I don't use CM at the moment but recognize the importance
of what they do and just donated.

As an aside, it would be great if they keep up support for N1 :)

------
mike-cardwell
They've reached their goal:

<http://www.cyanogenmod.com/blog/weve-reached-our-goal>

------
PanMan
How long does building 1 ROM take on decent hardware? Are we talking minutes,
or closer to hours?

~~~
klausa
I never build one myself, but from my idling in #cyanogenmod-touchpad I think
it's around 2, maybe 3 hours.

------
alexseman
To this day these guys have put a huge amount of effort into making our
handsets awesome. They deserve even our most humble help.

------
joezydeco
Why do they need 50+ builds a day? Is that one configuration per handset? Do
end-users need daily builds?

~~~
ch0wn
There are a lot of end-users willing to test the builds and provide feedback
to the developers. So there's definitely a benefit for both sides.

And yes, there are builds for every handset. You can have a look at them at
github[0].

[0] <https://github.com/cyanogenmod>

------
a_a_r_o_n
Can builds be done on a SETI at Home sort of arrangement?

~~~
phpnode
probably not without serious security implications. I don't think there's a
distributed java compiler available so you'd also have to write that first

------
slash-dot
Made a donation as a thank you for making my zte blade usable till I can
afford an upgrade. Hope they keep up the good work.

------
cullenking
Wish I could help, I am a big fan of CM. I have a spare newer poweredge, but I
don't have any more room or power in my 1/3rd cabinet to rack it :(

------
mhartl
_CyanogenMod is not a for-profit business._

Maybe they should be.

------
leeoniya
been on CM since WiMAX/4g was added for the original Evo. $25 in, well
deserved.

